# Winter Kingies off Sydney



## buttcrack (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been playing around with my GoPro and compiled some footage of a couple of days I had off last week.






I hope you enjoy!

Cheers, Andy


----------



## buttcrack (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks mate and just to clarify I just took the one as the other was undersized - I've two marks on the side of my yak to measure 65cm.

There are heaps of kingies and snapper out there, but also a few whaler sharks amongst them as well...

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Nice video medley there Andy and a superb gaff shot too.
Winter kings to warm the heart.


----------



## buttcrack (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks bud!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

buttcrack said:


> Thanks bud!


Hi Andy from Brissie. Are you related to Salticrak? Guess not.....you're better looking. 

Good footage.


----------



## buttcrack (Jun 25, 2010)

Well actually yes!
Salti and Hairy are third cousins of mine... Our side of our family changed our Surname to the English translation Crack. Where as Salti's side kept the original Transylvanian spelling of Crak. :lol:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Were you drifting with the downrigger Buttcrack? What was on the hooks before the nice kingies?


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Reckon you could do with some rod leashes before your pride & joys disappear into the drink.


----------



## buttcrack (Jun 25, 2010)

Squidley said:


> Were you drifting with the downrigger Buttcrack? What was on the hooks before the nice kingies?


It's about a nautical mile out. So I was doing long drifts and then paddling back up into the current to conserve energy. I caught about half of my fish on the drift and the other half paddling. All kingies were caught on yakkas.

hope this helps....

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep that's good fishin


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## cjchen (May 26, 2009)

respect,

that is no easy feat, i am not game enough to go offshore.

do you fish with anyone else?


----------

